# experiencia: comprar componentes en estados unidos



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

quiero comentar esta experiencia pues tal ves mas de uno ya se este beneficiando de esta manera y tal ves alguien mas lo pudiera hacer.

tengo unos amigos en arizona que me permitieron dar su domicilio para que alli me llegaran mis paquetes via ups. encargue hace algunos dias por internet en: www.jensonusa.com www.universalcycles.com y www.adrenalinebikes.com varias refacciones para mi bici.

la semana que entra voy para alla y nomas las recojo. si tienen parientes o amigos alla y tienen manera de recoger las piezas, solamente llamen al telefono de su tarjeta de credito, registren la direccion de la persona en eeuu y no van tener ninguna bronca.

algunas de las cosas que encargue fueron:
-asiento selle italia kit carbonio.
-seatpost control tech ipost carbonfiber
-bolt on seatbinder hope
-tornillos de titanio para los rotores de los frenos de disco
-manubrio race face next sl de carbono
-kit de cables para los cambios jagwire.
-guantes troy lee designs.
y varias cosas mas.

la verdad que tuve una excelente experiencia comprando asi y por eso la recomiendo.:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si vas a recojer piezas alla te hubiera conenido comprar un bonche de llantas (unos 2 o 3 pares minimo) ya que enviarlas hasta aca por correo o encontrar en México es medio dificil.

Saludos, y buen comentario


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*Ey*

Yo la verdad antes hacia justamente eso, pedía un monton de cosas la dirección de una amiga a Laredo y luego me lanzaba para alla y me las traía. Pero la vdd después de hacerle asi un rato ya me dio flojera y ahora las estoy pidiendo directamente a mi casa aqui en Mexico y la vdd es que nunca he tenido que pagar un centavo por la importación. Solamente te recomiendo hacer eso en caso de que sean paquetes grandes o que en serio pidas muchas piezas de procedencia extraña porque en la mayoría de las ocasiones en el peor de los casos te cobran el 17% de impuestos de importación, y eso si te toca que te chequen. Yo pido normalmente de starbike,com o de Chain Reaction y ademas de que las piezas se tardan una semana en llegar en muchas ocasiones no tienen ningun problema por declarar un valor menor para evitar pagar impuestos de importación.
Segun mi poca experiencia estas son las tiendas que te recomiendo que normalmente tienen un muy buen servicio:
starbike: para comprar llantas Schwalbe y a veces algunas piezas Shimano de alta gama muy baratas
Chain reaction: los mas baratos para piezas Shimano XTR
gottaridebikes: postes y otros perifericos, }
Universal cycles: tmb buenos y siempre hacen 15% de desc con el cupón de vip15 en compras mayores a 300 dlls

Espero te sirva esta info

Saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Whoah, esos de Star Bike deveras que tienen Schwalbe a muy buen precio....


----------



## chromoly77 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola compañeros yo tengo un negocio de 4x4 y envio muchas cosas con clientes en la republica mexicana si alguien ocupa ayuda yo les puesdo hacer los envios.


----------



## chromoly77 (Mar 4, 2009)

disculpas si no les e respondido pero mi correo no esta funcionando ahorita..


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

chromoly77 said:


> Hola compañeros yo tengo un negocio de 4x4 y envio muchas cosas con clientes en la republica mexicana si alguien ocupa ayuda yo les puesdo hacer los envios.


a ver aver aver :eekster:  tienes un negocio 4 x 4...yo soy jeepero mandame un pm please


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

*Partes para mis trocas*

hola chromoly77 Hola a todos!!

Precisamente necesito una clase de ayuda como als que ustedes mencioans ya que en estos momentos me estoy dedicando a restauras dos camionetas chevrolet las dos son C/10 del año 65 y 69 y necesito algunas piezas tanto pequeñas como de tamaño regular ( desde manijas para puertas, molduras hasta partes para colisión como salpicaderas y hasta rines) y solo en Brothers Trucks y LMC truck las puedo encontrar y me gustaría que alguien me apoyara a pasar mis pedidos pococ a poco y que no saliera costoso, sobretodo las piezas de colisión o rines, de lo demas pues no es caro ya compre un volante y cinturones con un precio de envio muy barato.

Espero me manden un PM para saber si me pueden echar la mano!

Saludos!ª!!:thumbsup:


----------



## eserratov (Mar 6, 2009)

Pues efectivamente todo sale mas economico en U.S.A. comprar fierros pero sobre todo las bicis yo le busco especialmente en el ebay, me autoregale por mi 50 aniversario una GF Superfly la compre a un dist. ****** me hizo un preciaso $3,800 dlls, el retail price es de $ 4,400.00 dlls, aqui en Mexico sale ahorita como en unos$ 80,000 pesitos , me ahorre una lana, de navidad le regale a mi hijo que es rutero unos ruedos easton ec 90 nuevecitos en $1,100.00 dlls estos salieron en el ebay, retail price $1,950.00 dlls.
Asi que a buscarle con los gringos sale bastante mas bara.


----------



## diegoperegrina (Apr 27, 2009)

jimborello said:


> Yo la verdad antes hacia justamente eso, pedía un monton de cosas la dirección de una amiga a Laredo y luego me lanzaba para alla y me las traía. Pero la vdd después de hacerle asi un rato ya me dio flojera y ahora las estoy pidiendo directamente a mi casa aqui en Mexico y la vdd es que nunca he tenido que pagar un centavo por la importación. Solamente te recomiendo hacer eso en caso de que sean paquetes grandes o que en serio pidas muchas piezas de procedencia extraña porque en la mayoría de las ocasiones en el peor de los casos te cobran el 17% de impuestos de importación, y eso si te toca que te chequen. Yo pido normalmente de starbike,com o de Chain Reaction y ademas de que las piezas se tardan una semana en llegar en muchas ocasiones no tienen ningun problema por declarar un valor menor para evitar pagar impuestos de importación.
> Segun mi poca experiencia estas son las tiendas que te recomiendo que normalmente tienen un muy buen servicio:
> starbike: para comprar llantas Schwalbe y a veces algunas piezas Shimano de alta gama muy baratas
> Chain reaction: los mas baratos para piezas Shimano XTR
> ...


Oye, necesito ayuda con esto, la verdad yo no voy tanto a usa, vivo en monterrey, quiero saber si pedir en chainreaction es seguro, pues ellos están en españa, te cobrar algo de impuesto, el tiempo de entrega en serio es tan corto, has tenido algún problema con ellos, no sé algún tip que me puedas dar, para pedir con ellos y que me lo manden a mexico. Quiero pedir un crank arm saint, hubs saint, headset nukeproof, hope skewers, y algún short, que me recomiendas hacer?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

diegoperegrina said:


> Oye, necesito ayuda con esto, la verdad yo no voy tanto a usa, vivo en monterrey, quiero saber si pedir en chainreaction es seguro, pues ellos están en españa, te cobrar algo de impuesto, el tiempo de entrega en serio es tan corto, has tenido algún problema con ellos, no sé algún tip que me puedas dar, para pedir con ellos y que me lo manden a mexico. Quiero pedir un crank arm saint, hubs saint, headset nukeproof, hope skewers, y algún short, que me recomiendas hacer?


Chain reaction es buena tienda.... se que alguna gente ha tenido problemas, pero en lo personal siempre han ido bien (sin embargo yo vivo en Alemania  )

Por cierto...CRC está en Reino Unido (en Irlanda del Norte)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

diegoperegrina said:


> Oye, necesito ayuda con esto, la verdad yo no voy tanto a usa, vivo en monterrey, quiero saber si pedir en chainreaction es seguro, pues ellos están en españa, te cobrar algo de impuesto, el tiempo de entrega en serio es tan corto, has tenido algún problema con ellos, no sé algún tip que me puedas dar, para pedir con ellos y que me lo manden a mexico. Quiero pedir un crank arm saint, hubs saint, headset nukeproof, hope skewers, y algún short, que me recomiendas hacer?


No pidas ropa a menos de que quieras impuestos del 300%.


----------



## chromoly77 (Mar 4, 2009)

Que onda compañeros miren no se si les pueda ayudar en lo que son las partes de las bicicletas yo voy 1 ves por semana a diferentes tiendas si ustedes quieren hagan una lista de los que ocupan y yo se los cotizo...
Ahorita tengo una tienda TREK aqui cercas y tengo como 7 tiendas grandes a mi alrededor.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

pues hice otra compra en universal cycles y otra en jenson usa de nuevo.. encargue un camelback mule, un par de pedales crankbros cady 2ti, un par de llantas maxxis maxxxlite 310(super ligeras), y un par de rotores para mis frenos de disco gusset serrated de 160mm... tambien todo super bara y me lo tienen para el viernes... la semana que entra estare en tucson az; y lo recogere.. :thumbsup:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rrl said:


> un par de pedales crankbros cady 2ti, un par de llantas maxxis maxxxlite 310(super ligeras).. :thumbsup:


Para que bici y que tipo de terreno las vas a usar??
Yo las usé como por tres semanas, son muy rápidas, pero, tienen muy poca tracción y agarre lateral, la última vez fué una carrera, 12 k de subida en empedrado (Cerro de Tequila) convertidas a tubeless y se las regalé a un pro que las usó para ganar una carrera de xc nacional en el Ajusco.
Las compré originalmente solo para la foto de mi bici en Light-bikes.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

El viernes pasado pedi unas cosas a Chain Reaction Cycles en Inglaterra (ya eran las 7 u 8 hora de allá cuando las pedí) y hoy me las entregaron en mi casa.

Pedi:

2 Rubber Queen 2.4 (llantas, no piensen que fue en sección de adultos)
2 Maxxis Advantage 2.4
Unos goggles Oakley
Un casco que no me quedó y voy a ver que hago con el.

Se me hizo muy rápido y buen servicio.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> El viernes pasado pedi unas cosas a Chain Reaction Cycles en Inglaterra (ya eran las 7 u 8 hora de allá cuando las pedí) y hoy me las entregaron en mi casa.


a ver rzozaya1969 comparte tu experiencia con nosotros please  como te fue con el $$shipping y los impuestos$$??
$$ $$


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si eres listo nunca pagas impuestos.


----------



## eserratov (Mar 6, 2009)

Mis pocas experiencias pidiendo algo al extranjero para que me lleguen directamente a la puerta de mi casa an sido muy desagradables, por lo tardado del envio y lo costoso del servicio, y eso que te llego la mercancia de un dia para otro desde Inglaterra la verdad si que esta interesante.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

eserratov said:


> Mis pocas experiencias pidiendo algo al extranjero para que me lleguen directamente a la puerta de mi casa an sido muy desagradables, por lo tardado del envio y lo costoso del servicio, y eso que te llego la mercancia de un dia para otro desde Inglaterra la verdad si que esta interesante.


A mi también me sorprendió que me llegara el paquete en una semana (contando que la pedí el viernes en la noche de inglaterra y lo enviaron el lunes), pero me gusto.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo he pedido desde Star Bikes (Alemania) y me llegaron en 7 dias. Y he pedido minimo 10 veces a EUA y todas han llegado sin problemas.


----------



## afloresd (Sep 24, 2008)

*beyondbikes*

Yo compre 2 llantas kenda navegal en beyondbikes.com y llegaron en menos de una semana, ya con todo y el envio me costaron como 900 pesos (fue con el dolar a 11). Los de beyondbikes son muy listos pues ponen que el origen es de usa, y ademas una nota con un valor de 10 usd, por lo que si te tocara pagar impuestos seria por 10 usd. Aunque nunca he traido nada grande, alguien tiene experiencia trayendo un kit completo de armado, estoy pensando en armar una bici completa y he visto que hay kits muy economicos slx o xt, que incluso te incluyen las rodadas.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No recomendaría mucho a Beyond Bikes. Solo hagan un search en mtbr sobre ellos y no veran muchos comentarios o experiencias positivas. Me alegra que haya salido todo bien con ellos en esa ocasion.


----------



## afloresd (Sep 24, 2008)

*en donde me recomiendarias*

Hola Tacubaya como comente en el post previo, estoy interesado en comprar un kit completo, veo que tienes mucha experiencia, que ha sido lo mas grande que has traido y de que tienda.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lo mas grande que he traido ha sido un paquete con rzozaya que tenia un wheelset, dos suspensiones y un buen de cosas. Yo he traido paquetes con 6 camelbacks, 2 cranksets Hone y dos pares de frenos. 

Si pides muchas cosas lo mas probable es que si te cobren impuestos, asi que te sugiero que venga todo declarado por mucho menos (pero que siga siendo medio creible). Y te recomiendo que venga asegurado, ya que los de la Aduana son bien listos y paquete que no viene asegurado se lo quedan.


----------



## afloresd (Sep 24, 2008)

Y mas o menos como cuanto seria el impuesto, voy a pedir todo lo necesario para armar un cuadro menos las rodadas, chain reaction me está ajustando todo al paquete minimo que es de 38 usd de envio, calculo que seran como 800 usd. Y otra pregunta mas este impuesto con quien lo pagas. Disculpa tanta pregunta pero como comente nunca habia traido algo grande / valioso


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Otros que se pueden anadir a la lista son los de wheelworld.com. Su seleccion es medio pobre y no siempre tienen precios atractivos, pero mi Toc y yo pedimos unos cascos y llegaron sin pez.

A mi si me ha tocado pagar impuestos, pero rara vez se me ha perdido algo. Lo mas grande que pedi fue un titipuchal de partes que no hacian mucho bulto y pague como 40 dolares por un paquete de como 600.

Por Sepomex, lo mas que se ha tardado fue un paquete que pedi en diciembre y llego hasta febrero... creo que al Tacu y a Rzoz les paso lo mismo por las mismas fechas, para irlo tomando en cuenta.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

afloresd said:


> Y mas o menos como cuanto seria el impuesto, voy a pedir todo lo necesario para armar un cuadro menos las rodadas, chain reaction me está ajustando todo al paquete minimo que es de 38 usd de envio, calculo que seran como 800 usd. Y otra pregunta mas este impuesto con quien lo pagas. Disculpa tanta pregunta pero como comente nunca habia traido algo grande / valioso


Los impuestos... depende. Con Sepomex, te llaman y tienes que presentarte en las oficinas postales y hacer el pago directo.

Con algun courier (DHL, UPS, etc.), con la misma persona que entrega el paquete. De hecho, no te lo afloja si le entras a Belen cantando. Eso si, dales cambio exacto porque ellos no traen. La otra es que te presentes a la oficina del Courier que te corresponda y lo pagues ahi.

A mi esposa le gusta pedir cosas Ocurre (si es que esta disponible el servicio, pero creo que cuando son compras en el extranjero no es posible), porque asi no tiene que estar a webo en casa esperando a que le entreguen las cosas.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

afloresd said:


> Y mas o menos como cuanto seria el impuesto, voy a pedir todo lo necesario para armar un cuadro menos las rodadas, chain reaction me está ajustando todo al paquete minimo que es de 38 usd de envio, calculo que seran como 800 usd. Y otra pregunta mas este impuesto con quien lo pagas. Disculpa tanta pregunta pero como comente nunca habia traido algo grande / valioso


A mi UPS me los cobró cuando entregaron el paquete.


----------



## afloresd (Sep 24, 2008)

Muchas Gracias rzozaya, así me queda mas claro ya que chainreaction solo manda a mexico por ups. Ya por último sabes que porcentaje aplica para este tipo de importación?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

afloresd said:


> Muchas Gracias rzozaya, así me queda mas claro ya que chainreaction solo manda a mexico por ups. Ya por último sabes que porcentaje aplica para este tipo de importación?


Se supone que por Sepomex es el 15%, por UPS me cobraron como un poco menos de 500 pesos por lo que pedí, y creo que el valor de la factura fueron como doscientos y cacho libras. Una vez que pregunté en una oficina de Fedex o UPS no me supieron decir).

Y en CRC te quitan el VAT (que es el IVA de allá) de los precios que vez en el sitio, asi que no es tan grave.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo lo mas que he pagado por impuestos fue como 200 pesos, y fue en uno de los paquetes grandes. Los ultimos 5 paquetes no he tenido que pagar nada.


----------



## afloresd (Sep 24, 2008)

ok pues muchas gracias por toda la información, les cuento aunque me desvie de este post que soy un entusiasta de este mundo del mtb, claro mi conocimiento y experiencia es nulo comparado con el de ustedes Warp, lastbiker, tacubaya entre otros que son asiduos foreros. Ha llegado a mi un cuadro intense 6.6 color blanco y pues como esas oportunidades en la vida no se desaprovechan pues he decidido armarlo, claro que para ese cuadro, habra que ponerle componentes a su nivel, la bronca es que si me descapitalice un poco con el puro cuadro, por eso estoy buscando en todos lados los mejores precios (se aceptan mas sugerencias) mas adelante abrire algun post con fotos del proceso.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Igual que Tacu y Rzoz, he comprado mucho desde USA, y utilizo mayormente las mismas tiendas y metodos de envío. de mi experiencia recomiendo:

Usar siempre el servicio de correo local, los servicios de mensajeria express: USPS para envios de USA, Canada Post para envios de Canada, DHL para envios de Alemania, y Royal Post para envios de UK. la razón? estos siempre se ligan a servicios de Sepomex (Mexpost) y me he percatado que los agentes aduanales de ahí no se fijan mucho en el paquete si este es muy ligero o muy pequeño, no se fijan tanto en los paises de origen o abren el paquete (a menos que sea muy pesado o muy grande) y por lo general, cuando aplican algun impuesto lo hacen por solo el 15%. Es posible que lo hagan por que los servicios terminados por Sepomex, al parecer traer incluidos el fee del agente aduanal y estos lo pasan muy rápido (nunca me ha llegado la factura del agente aduanal).

Por el contrario, servicios como UPS, FEDEX, y DHL (que no venga de alemania), parecen tener una politica más papista, y revisan todos los paices de origen, valores declarados, etc, independientemente del tamaño del paquete. Y si hay algo que esté raro, como textiles de china, te cobran el impuesto aplicable que es como de 170% hoy día (que en muchos caso es tolerable para ropa tecnica), pero adicinal a esto te agregan el fee del agente aduanal, otro fee por trámites y no recuerdo que otros. En pocas palabras ven burro y se les antoja viaje y te clavan el diente no solo con los impuestos sino con una serie de servicios "ocultos" (ocultos desde mi punto de vista) que sepomex (Mexpost) nunca aplica.

Hoy día Mexpost es bastante confiable y no le veo caso utilizar a UPS o Fedex cuyo servicio es más caro, se corre riesgo de incurrir en costos ocultos si hay algo que no este ál 100% en linea, y en definitiva no son mejores que Sepomex en sus tiempos de entrega (mexpost).

Hace poco cometí el error de usar a UPS para un envío que contenía 30 dolares en mercancia proveniente de china, me dijeron que aplicarían el 170% de impuestos aduanales a esa mercancia unicamente a lo que no le vi mucho problema, pero cuando me hicieron la cuenta tenía que pagar más de 3,000 pesos. Al preguntar por que, me salieron con cerca 4 comisiones distintas entre administrativos, pago de servicios y otras cosas, los impuestos aduanales eran lo de menos.. Di por perdido el envío no tenia caso pagarlo, ya que todo el envío no valía ni 2,000 pesos comprado en México.

Sigo comprando en USA, pero ahora pido los envíos utilizando siempre al servicio postal local para que entren al pais por Mexpost. No he tenido otra sorpresa.

Por cierto, hace poco arme una bici, no extremadamente cara pero si muy buena. Todo, absolutamente todo vino de USA. Utilizando los consejos que Tacubaya describe, pague 1,200 pesos de impuestos por todo. Fueron 3 envíos para trear todo; 1) cuadro, 2) ruedas, 3) componentes.


----------



## afloresd (Sep 24, 2008)

Hola Ritopc, podrias hacerle propaganda y decirnos en que sitios fue donde compraste


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

afloresd said:


> Ha llegado a mi un cuadro intense 6.6 color blanco y pues como esas oportunidades en la vida no se desaprovechan pues he decidido armarlo, claro que para ese cuadro, habra que ponerle componentes a su nivel, la bronca es que si me descapitalice un poco con el puro cuadro, por eso estoy buscando en todos lados los mejores precios (se aceptan mas sugerencias) mas adelante abrire algun post con fotos del proceso.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

afloresd :
Te envié un PM con alguna información específica que espero te sea de utilidad .
Slds.

the last biker

P.D. ¡¡¡¡ felicidades por la compra de ese cuadro !!!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

afloresd said:


> ok pues muchas gracias por toda la información, les cuento aunque me desvie de este post que soy un entusiasta de este mundo del mtb, claro mi conocimiento y experiencia es nulo comparado con el de ustedes Warp, lastbiker, tacubaya entre otros que son asiduos foreros. Ha llegado a mi un cuadro intense 6.6 color blanco y pues como esas oportunidades en la vida no se desaprovechan pues he decidido armarlo, claro que para ese cuadro, habra que ponerle componentes a su nivel, la bronca es que si me descapitalice un poco con el puro cuadro, por eso estoy buscando en todos lados los mejores precios (se aceptan mas sugerencias) mas adelante abrire algun post con fotos del proceso.


Felicidades por el cuadro, ve poniendo fotos ....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

afloresd said:


> Hola Ritopc, podrias hacerle propaganda y decirnos en que sitios fue donde compraste


El cuadro lo compro en Speedgoat pero se mando a Chad de Red Barn Bicycles, de donde provinieron todos los componentes restantes. Ahorita ando probando que tal sale Larry de Mtnhighcyclery. Dos personas super confiables, con buenos precios y amables.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Que vas a pedir a Larry?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Secreto secreto :lol: ..... algo que queria probar desde hace rato.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Totem?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Totem?


Nahh, yo creo que se va a comprar una bici de ruta o algo asi....


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> Para que bici y que tipo de terreno las vas a usar??
> Yo las usé como por tres semanas, son muy rápidas, pero, tienen muy poca tracción y agarre lateral, la última vez fué una carrera, 12 k de subida en empedrado (Cerro de Tequila) convertidas a tubeless y se las regalé a un pro que las usó para ganar una carrera de xc nacional en el Ajusco.
> Las compré originalmente solo para la foto de mi bici en Light-bikes.


 son para una cannondale caffeinne f 1. terreno?? de todo... mazatlan es super versatil...hay pista pa´ todos gustos. cerca de mi casa(30 minutos pedalenado) tengo como 4 pistas.. ya sabras


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Totem?


Nel tampoco cago varo.... mi 66 todavia dura


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Nahh, yo creo que se va a comprar una bici de ruta o algo asi....


Ya tengo una bici para calle....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mhhmmm... empieza con "E" y termina con "lixir"???


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rrl said:


> son para una cannondale caffeinne f 1. terreno?? de todo... mazatlan es super versatil...hay pista pa´ todos gustos. cerca de mi casa(30 minutos pedalenado) tengo como 4 pistas.. ya sabras


Ya las probaste? No creo que tengan el suficiente agarre para pistas como la del Bitachi, son muy rápidas, pero aguas con las curvas en bajada y las frenadas.
Ya nos platicaras, suerte.


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Hola

En mi caso que es de hacerme de una bici para empezar, ¿me conviene hacer un pedido de una bici completa desde EU ? Creo que puedo encontrar ofertas muy buenas por bicis de años anteriores, ya sea nuevas o usadas.

¿Qué me recomiendan? ¿Qué hacer para evitar pagos excesivos?


----------



## eserratov (Mar 6, 2009)

Entra al www.ebay.com hay exelentes ofertas bicis nuevas y usadas.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Traerte una bici completa hasta aca es medio rollo en especial si es una bici barata, el envio te va a salir en minimo 90 dolares y mas impuestos te va a recortar en total al menos 2000 pesos de tu presupuesto inicial.

Checa las bicis en Ebay como menciona eserratov y tiendas en linea y luego date una vuelta por San Pablo (en el centro) y por algunas tiendas del DF y compara a ver que te sale mejor.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

klavius said:


> Hola
> 
> En mi caso que es de hacerme de una bici para empezar, ¿me conviene hacer un pedido de una bici completa desde EU ? Creo que puedo encontrar ofertas muy buenas por bicis de años anteriores, ya sea nuevas o usadas.
> 
> ¿Qué me recomiendan? ¿Qué hacer para evitar pagos excesivos?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Klavius :

Dado que vas a empezar y no conoces mucho de bicis , ni te metas en buscar bici en USA , no te conviene ahora , además de que por lo menos el 25 % de tu presupuesto te lo vas a gastar en envío e impuestos y no se justifica .

Te voy a comentar (no recomendar..) lo que le digo a cualquier cuate que quiere comenzar en éste deporte :

Búscate un amigo, cuate o conocido que practique la bici de montaña , que ruede muy bien y que conozca de fierros (obvio de bicis ) , asesórate con él y pregúntale de todo y todas las dudas que tengas .

Que te acompañe a diferentes tiendas ,ve y prueba varias bicis que estén dentro de tu presupuesto , aquí en México hay mucha variedad en el rango que quieres y puedes gastar .

Después de subirte a varias y que tu cuate te aconseje , cómprate la que creas que te sienta o en la que te sientas mejor y mas a gusto .

Utiliza el 25 % que te gastarías en traerla de USA en comprarte tu casco , guantes y gafas .

Pónte a pedalear y sal a rodar unas tres o cuatro veces por semana , dentro de seis meses a un año ya verás si de veras te gusta el mtb y entonces ya determinaras si necesitas una bici mejor o con caracteristicas mas definidas.

Nomalmente y hablando de bikers promedio la capacidad y desempeño de la bici es superior al ciclista , de tal forma que ves cuates que traen una doble suspensión con 6 pulgadas de recorrido atras y adelante y no brincan un escalón de 80 cms. o ves a cuates que traen una cross country super ligera y no aguantan a rodar ni 80 kms. , así que es bueno tener una bici que va de acuerdo a la capacidad del ciclista y como estás comenzando es casi imposible definir que bici necesitas.

Comienza con una bici de montaña aceptable y con eso tienes , por tu estatura y dependiendo el modelo te puede quedar bien una medium o una small .

Cuando mejores tu condición , resistencia , manejo y habilidad en la bicla , tu mismo te vas a dar cuenta si ya necesitas brincarle a una bici superior , entonces sí , a buscar una bici mas fregona , obvio mas cara y quizá en ese momento ya te convenga traerla de USA , pero por el momento no.

Saludos y suerte .

the last biker


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la excelente recomendación 



the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Klavius :
> 
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> mhhmmm... empieza con "E" y termina con "lixir"???


Sip, unos Elixir R V2 (2010). Hoy me llegaron y los pedi el Jueves..... imaginate!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

:thumbsup: Para Larry, llegaron super bien empaquetados.

Estan muy padres, buen diseño y mientras asentaba las balatas note mas modulacion y potencia. Mi unica queja fue que las lineas vienen ahora super largas, despues las cortaré.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Sip, unos Elixir R V2 (2010). Hoy me llegaron y los pedi el Jueves..... imaginate!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup: Para Larry, llegaron super bien empaquetados.
> 
> Estan muy padres, buen diseño y mientras asentaba las balatas note mas modulacion y potencia. Mi unica queja fue que las lineas vienen ahora super largas, despues las cortaré.


Pues felicidades, habrá que ver que tal. Y los Juicy? que planes tienes para ellos?

Yo, no se si podre rodar este fin  nuevamente.... me salió un plan el domingo aunque es muy probable que se cancele. ojalá y pinte a favor el destino.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Los Juicys al parecer ya estan vendidos. Yo creo que el jueves los entrego.

Que mierda que no ruedes, al rato ya nadamas vas a ir a SNT por quesadillas.....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Los Juicys al parecer ya estan vendidos. Yo creo que el jueves los entrego.
> 
> Que mierda que no ruedes, al rato ya nadamas vas a ir a SNT por quesadillas.....


Yo tambien tengo comida el domingo y el sabado peor.... voy a ir un rato, pero algo leve.

Bueno, cuando probaste los Elixir?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

buenas noticias, mi compromiso del domingo se cancelo! a rodar!!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeahhhhhhh a rodar!. Ah por cierto Diego, puedes ir a Hidalgo el Sabado 20 de Junio? Contacte a uno de los del foro que es DHer de Pachuca y nos vamos a juntar para rodar la pista de DH del Chico u otras de los alrededores.

Roberto: Los probe aqui en mi casa, asente las balatas pero pues si se siente diferencia al tacto a comparacion de los Juicys.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

yo creo que si tengo esa fecha libre... hasta el momento nada que recuerde, pero deja confirmo con la matrona  jajajaaja.

Solo espero tener la Rune de vuelta ya para esa fecha, me la enviaron por parcel la semana pasada, a ver cuanto tarda.


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Hola, 
Pues les comento que despues de contactar a varios de uds acerca de las compras de USA me anime a hacer una preuba y me fue bien. Le compre a Chad un tijera Recon, el paquete lo envio por USPS. Lo puso el dia May 22 y para el viernes 29 de mayo ya estaba en mi casa... y lo mejor no paga nada de impuestos  
Muchas Gracias a todos los que compartieron sus consejos y experiencias,

Saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Leo: 

Bienvenido al foro, felicidades por esa tijera nueva, esta SUPER, siempre le he traido ganas a una Reacon, por su relacion precio-calidad, me parece una excelente opcion.
En cuanto la pruebes nos escribes una reseña de su comportamiento.

Saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Leo:
> 
> Bienvenido al foro, felicidades por esa tijera nueva, esta SUPER, siempre le he traido ganas a una Reacon, por su relacion precio-calidad, me parece una excelente opcion.
> En cuanto la pruebes nos escribes una reseña de su comportamiento.
> ...


Cual es la diferencia entre la Recon y la Tora?

Nunca he visto claro la diferencia entre esas dos tijeras. Entre las otras de RS sí son mas claras, pero casi es lo mismo entre la Recon y la Tora.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Cual es la diferencia entre la Recon y la Tora?
> 
> Nunca he visto claro la diferencia entre esas dos tijeras. Entre las otras de RS sí son mas claras, pero casi es lo mismo entre la Recon y la Tora.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La primera gran diferencia que veo entre ambas horquillas es el nombre ....ja ja ja , ya en serio :

Independientemente de los diferentes features y modelos de cada una , yo veo las siguientes diferencias

El peso .- La Recon pesa menos .

Upper -tubes .- En la Recon son de aluminio anod. y en la Tora son de acerito cromado .

El precio .- Ambas son baratas , pero la Tora es baratísima

En la Tora hay la opción de 29 ´

Dicho de otra forma :

La Tora es la prima hermana de clase media de la Dart .
La Recon es la prima hermana de clase media -alta de la Dart .
La Reba es la prima rica de la Dart .
La Sid es la millonaria de la familia. ja ja ja

QUE GANE MAÑANA LA SELECCIÓN

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Dicho de otra forma :
> 
> La Tora es la prima hermana de clase media de la Dart .
> La Recon es la prima hermana de clase media -alta de la Dart .
> ...


... y esta la Pike, que es como la Bill Gates de la familia...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Y la Boxxer World Cup 2010 que es Dios.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Y la Boxxer World Cup 2010 que es Dios.


La oveja negra... siempre tiene que haber una...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> ... y esta la Pike, que es como la Bill Gates de la familia...


--------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------

Pós nomás que la Pike pertenece a otra familia , a la all mountain family , que son mas estirados y pesadones aunque eso sí muy comodinos .

Pero mas bien la Pike sería el Warren Buffett de la family que es un poquito mas pobrecito que el Bill Gates que sería la Lyrik .

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Pós nomás que la Pike pertenece a otra familia , a la all mountain family , que son mas estirados y pesadones aunque eso sí muy comodinos .
> ...


:skep: :skep: :skep:

La Pike, la Recon, Revelation y Tora todavia son de la misma familia... De hecho la Revelation, Tora, Recon, Pike comparten partes... es dificil dibujar ahora la linea entre la Pike y la Revelation (el 90% por no decir que todos los numeros de parte son compartidos) y el chassis de la Revelation salio del mismo molde que las Tora y Recon (mas bien al reves). Solo 10mm de recorrido separan a todas.

La Lyrik es la hermanita menor de la Totem, hermana rica de la Domain y la Argyle que son las pobretonas y prima de la Boxxer (que es de sangre azul pues tiene varios titulos en su haber)...

Yo pondria una Pike o cualquiera de las otras en un chassis de 5", pero ya de una Lyrik para arriba, le pensaria.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> :skep: :skep: :skep:
> 
> La Pike, la Recon, Revelation y Tora todavia son de la misma familia... De hecho la Revelation, Tora, Recon, Pike comparten partes... es dificil dibujar ahora la linea entre la Pike y la Revelation (el 90% por no decir que todos los numeros de parte son compartidos) y el chassis de la Revelation salio del mismo molde que las Tora y Recon (mas bien al reves). Solo 10mm de recorrido separan a todas.
> 
> ...


Que no son gemelitos la Reba, Revelation y Pike con diferentes recorridos?

Yo pienso que la Rev y la Reba eran la misma tijera pero con recorridos un poco diferente, y la Pike era la Revelation con un poco de esteroides. Ahora que RS cambio la Rev a 140mm con el Maxle, no le veo el caso a la Pike mucho. Solo que sea aire vs muelle, o amplien la Pike a 150mm.

Al rato, la Sid va a tener 200mm de recorrido y un maxle y pesar medio kilo....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Haha de hecho ahora la cosa se pone peor porque acaba de salir la Revelation XX que tiene 150mm de recorrido.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Haha de hecho ahora la cosa se pone peor porque acaba de salir la Revelation XX que tiene 150mm de recorrido.


   :skep: :skep: :skep:    :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:

No mames... me estoy haciendo viejo... cada vez entiendo menos...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> :skep: :skep: :skep:
> 
> La Pike, la Recon, Revelation y Tora todavia son de la misma familia... De hecho la Revelation, Tora, Recon, Pike comparten partes... es dificil dibujar ahora la linea entre la Pike y la Revelation (el 90% por no decir que todos los numeros de parte son compartidos) y el chassis de la Revelation salio del mismo molde que las Tora y Recon (mas bien al reves). Solo 10mm de recorrido separan a todas.
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Efectivamente hay muchas partes internas y externas que comparten las diferentes horquillas , de acuerdo al registro civil 2009 de Rock Shox las familias quedan así

Sid - Crosscountry
Reba - Cross country y trail
Recon -Crosscountry y trail
Tora - Cross country y trail 
Dart - Crosscountry

Lyrik- All Mountain
Pike - All Mountain

Totem - Freeride 
Domain - Freeride 
Argyle - Freeride

Boxxer - Downhill

Sin embargo cada quien es libre y le da el uso específico a las horquillas de acuerdo a sus preferencias y/o exigencias y/o habilidades y/o gustos y/o billetes y/o etc. etc.

ARRIBA LA SELECCION NACIONAL DE FUTBOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

QUE QUITEN AL VASCO AGUIRRE Y PONGAN AL CHELIS ...........

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Efectivamente hay muchas partes internas y externas que comparten las diferentes horquillas , de acuerdo al registro civil 2009 de Rock Shox las familias quedan así
> 
> ...


Creo que la parte de merca para XC esta muy difusa.

Para all mountain, la diferencia entre la Pike y la Lyric es mas clara, diferentes anchos de tubos, motion control vs mission control, mas recorrido. Freeride, también. La estrella es la Totem, y la Domain la versión económica de la Totem y la Argyle es mas para dirt jump.

Pero en XC es mas confuso (quizás en los topes de gama Sid-Reba-Revelation ) son mas claros, pero la Tora y la Recon no es tan claro, o por lo menos a mi punto de vista.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Chale con la gente hoy en día, ya nadie quiere salir a rodar......... meh. Pa que se compran una bici si no la van a usar?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Creo que la parte de merca para XC esta muy difusa.
> 
> Pero en XC es mas confuso (quizás en los topes de gama Sid-Reba-Revelation ) son mas claros, pero la Tora y la Recon no es tan claro, o por lo menos a mi punto de vista.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tienes razón está mas difuso y confuso que el sistema de juego de la Selección Azteca , hay que reclamar directamente a Rock Shox (Sram/Truvativ/Avid/Zipp/y lo que se acumule esta semana ) para que enfoquen claramente a las XC en la parte de merca .

Por otro lado para mí , las XC de RS las veo así :

La Sid es para los que no pueden o no quieren comprarse una DT Swiss y les gusta lo ligero .
La Reba y la Revelation para los que no pueden o quieren comprarse una Fox F 100 RLC o una Fox F140 RLC o una Fox Talas RLC

La Recon es para el que no puede o no quiere comprarse una Reba .

La Tora es para el que no puede comprarse o no quiere una Recon y que le hizo un up-grade a su bici que antes tenía una X fusion

La Dart es para el que hizo un up-grade a su bici y antes tenía una Suntour.

PERDIÓ LA SELECCIÓN , EL AMBIENTE FUE NEGATIVO , LA CANCHA ESTABA HORRIBLE, EL PUBLICO MUY NACO, EL ARBITRO LOCALISTA , HACIA MUCHO CALOR , HABÍA MUCHA HUMEDAD, LLOVIÓ , EL PENALTY QUE NOS MARCARON NO FUÉ , EL GOL QUE NOS ANULARON POR FUERA DE LUGAR SE EQUIVOCÓ EL ARBITRO , LA CANCHA SE INCLINABA EN CONTRA NUESTRA , NO ESTAMOS ACOSTUMBRADOS A JUGAR CON ESE TIPO DE BALON , QUE MALA SUERTE QUE NUESTRO PAIS ESTE DENTRO DEL AREA DE CONCACAF.

Aunque no vayamos al mundial 
A Trinidad y Tobago
Si le ganamos...............

sean felices.....

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Chale con la gente hoy en día, ya nadie quiere salir a rodar......... meh. Pa que se compran una bici si no la van a usar?


Que no se suponia que era para que subieramos fotos de ellas aqui?


----------



## afloresd (Sep 24, 2008)

Mas vale tarde que nunca. Ya se que algunos de ustedes me aconsejaron mantenerme lejos de beyondbikes, sin embergo en mi busqueda de precios de pronto llego a mi una oferta. Los elixir R estaban en 100 usd los delanteros y 108 los traseros , ademas si comprabas mas de 200 usd, te regalaban 2 llantas kenda del modelo que tu escogieras, (aprox 60 usd) equivalentes al envio entonces tome el riesgo y me anime a hacer el pedido, incluso ya que un amigo queria un asiento tambien lo inclui.

Lo que no observe fue que uno de los frenos y el asiento mencionaban en la pagina que tomarian 5 a 10 dias para que llegaran. Tan pronto hice la compra beyondbikes me notifico que esas piezas tardarian un poco en llegar y pues como no tenia yo prisa pues no me importo. Encontre tambien un casette sram y una cadena y las agregue a mi pedido via telefonica .Total que para no hacerles el cuento largo, una vez que reunieron todo lo que habia ordenado, lo mandaron, salio de SanDiego el jueves en la noche y el martes ya estaba aqui. era una caja bastante grande y no pague ni un peso. Despues de eso me llego otra oferta y compre un manubrio syncros blanco, puños odi rufian y poste thompson, e igualmente salieron un jueves en la noche y el martes estaban aqui ademas durante todo el tiempo pude checar el status de la orden en la pàgina de usps.

Animense, recuerden que el que no ariesga no gana


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Take it easy.......*



afloresd said:


> Mas vale tarde que nunca. Ya se que algunos de ustedes me aconsejaron mantenerme lejos de beyondbikes,
> 
> Total que para no hacerles el cuento largo, una vez que reunieron todo lo que habia ordenado, lo mandaron, salio de SanDiego el jueves en la noche y el martes ya estaba aqui. era una caja bastante grande y no pague ni un peso. Despues de eso me llego otra oferta y compre un manubrio syncros blanco, puños odi rufian y poste thompson, e igualmente salieron un jueves en la noche y el martes estaban aqui ademas durante todo el tiempo pude checar el status de la orden en la pàgina de usps.
> 
> Animense, recuerden que el que no ariesga no gana


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------.

Pues que bueno que te fué bien , sin embargo yo sigo pensando que comprar componentes en esa forma es un volado , te puede salir muy bien como afortunadamente te pasó a tí , o tambien te puede salir al contrario , como algunos casos que sé .

Ahora , con partes pequeñas y relativamente no tan costosas es probable que la pasen por alto , pero ya con cuadros , wheelsets u horquillas de valor alto puede salir muy mal el asunto.

Yo en lo personal prefiero que mis cosas vengan a la segura y en orden y ni modo que paguen sus impuestos legalmente .

*Por otro lado hay que tener mucho cuidado al publicar situaciones de éste tipo aquí o en cualquier otro foro , que tal si por aquí tenemos algún inspector o vista aduanal que también practique el mtbike y se ponga a pensar un rato el asunto ........*

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> ...y ni modo que paguen sus impuestos legalmente .
> 
> *Por otro lado hay que tener mucho cuidado al publicar situaciones de éste tipo aquí o en cualquier otro foro , que tal si por aquí tenemos algún inspector o vista aduanal que también practique el mtbike y se ponga a pensar un rato el asunto ........*


Jajajajajajajjajajjajaja


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

afloresd said:


> ........ y me anime a hacer el pedido, incluso ya que un amigo queria un asiento tambien lo inclui.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## afloresd (Sep 24, 2008)

Efectivamente andavamos por ahi, pero nos fuimos a la mina y luego a un lugar que yo no conocia pero que le dicen la pista de sky, una bajada padrisima de puro pastito asi que agarras una velocidad endemoniada. Lo bueno fue que la intense se porto a la altura. De regreso me adelante, de hecho, como a las 11 am el Sr. Carmona y yo te vimos, ibas apenas a subir por la calle en donde hacen equitación. Pero creo que no nos reconociste


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Yo he comprado varias/muchas veces de beyond y por lo general salen bien las cosas. Me ha pasado un par de veces sin embargo que no respetan los costos de envío, más cuando tienen promociones. Como que se quieren compensar con el envío.

Por lo general dan buen servicio, pero si existe una complicación son por lo general muy intransigentes (no hay servicio al cliente de buena manera) y resulta menor cancelar la orden.

Que bueno que te salio bien Alex.



the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------.
> 
> Yo en lo personal prefiero que mis cosas vengan a la segura y en orden y ni modo que paguen sus impuestos legalmente .
> 
> ...


Luis, no te creas, beyond hasta eso hace su trabajo bien, declara la mercancia y su valor. Cuando a veces uno no paga impuestos es por que las personas de aduanas así lo deciden por propia discreción. Pero el envío viene derecho. Yo tengo mi teoria de por que pasa esto con mexpost y no con UPS, DHL y otro tipo de envíos.

Con respecto al agente aduanal presente en el foro, siempre me quedo pensando que pasaría si uno ingresara y leyera todos los consejos que damos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Luis, no te creas, beyond hasta eso hace su trabajo bien, declara la mercancia y su valor.
> Cuando a veces uno no paga impuestos es por que las personas de aduanas así lo deciden por propia discreción. Pero el envío viene derecho. Yo tengo mi teoria de por que pasa esto con mexpost y no con UPS, DHL y otro tipo de envíos.
> 
> *Diego ; estoy leyendo y yo creo que por la prisa se me cruzaron los cables y lo que escribí no se entiende , va de nuez :
> ...


*Pues mira Diego , habrá quien se ría , pero la posibilidad es latente , yo no digo que hay uno , digo que puede pasar , en estos tiempos hay que ser un poco mas discretos , hay ocasiones en que pensamos que nadie se da cuenta , pero analizando algunos comentarios he llegado a la conclusión de que a veces ponemos información que puede ser mal utilizada .

Incluso en mi grupo de amigos de la bici , algunas invitaciones a las rodadas ya se hacen en forma privada , ya sucedió que a algunos los han esperado para dejarlos a pie.

Saludos.

the last biker*


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> *Pues mira Diego , habrá quien se ría , pero la posibilidad es latente , yo no digo que hay uno , digo que puede pasar , en estos tiempos hay que ser un poco mas discretos , hay ocasiones en que pensamos que nadie se da cuenta , pero analizando algunos comentarios he llegado a la conclusión de que a veces ponemos información que puede ser mal utilizada .
> the last biker*


Y estoy de acuerdo contigo, a veces se nos olvida que es un lugar publico y ponemos cosas que pudieran, con poca probabilidad pero no deja de ser probable, jugarnos en nuestra contra; pero en fin a veces por inocencia lo hacemos.

Recuerdo alguna vez que le pedí a warp borrara el telefono y dirección de tigerdog de uno de sus post (de tiger) por que inocentemente lo incluyo para que nos comunicaramos con el.

Bueno, pero ya esto es harina de otro thread.

Saludos,

D.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> *Pues mira Diego , habrá quien se ría , pero la posibilidad es latente , yo no digo que hay uno , digo que puede pasar , en estos tiempos hay que ser un poco mas discretos , hay ocasiones en que pensamos que nadie se da cuenta , pero analizando algunos comentarios he llegado a la conclusión de que a veces ponemos información que puede ser mal utilizada .
> 
> Incluso en mi grupo de amigos de la bici , algunas invitaciones a las rodadas ya se hacen en forma privada , ya sucedió que a algunos los han esperado para dejarlos a pie.
> 
> ...


Si habrá quien se ría, pero hay otros que se ríen de la ironía.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Y estoy de acuerdo contigo, a veces se nos olvida que es un lugar publico y ponemos cosas que pudieran, con poca probabilidad pero no deja de ser probable, jugarnos en nuestra contra; pero en fin a veces por inocencia lo hacemos.
> Saludos,
> 
> D.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Diego :
El quid del asunto es que la delincuencia siempre va un paso adelante y están utilizando información de donde pueden sacarla , o bien se las pasan .........

Saludos.

the last biker


----------

